# The Life That's Chosen Me- Karen Taylor-Good



## Lottie86

Karen Taylor-Good has the most wonderful way of putting situations that can be hard to explain into the most perfect lyrics.

After listening to a friend who has children with special needs she wrote this song for the parents and caregivers of children with special needs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84FHZhB5__Y&NR=1


----------

